# Would Anyone like Avatars or Signature Pictures??



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I am home, sick, and extremely bored! Would anyone like my to make them an avatar or a signature picture? 

Here are a couple I made really fast just to show you what I can make! 

Let me know what you would like, and send me pictures that you would like me to use! (the clearer the better) Also let me know if you would like any words included!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am sorry you are sick! Please feel better! I would love a signature picture(those long ones) with a picture of Honeycomb and ANY saying YOU think is cute!!

Also, YOu (haha, srry i am so indecisive!) can pick any picture from my albums of honeycomb to use! Thanks!


Also, when i get my new guy this week, could you do one for him if you hve time?

Thanks!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go! Made you an avatar too lol!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

awwww that came out really cute!!!....hope u get to feeling better


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you make me an avatar with my three boys? 

Eko 









Fish Jerky 









and Malcom









Thanks!


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow! You're really talented!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go! Made you an avatar too lol!


OMG! This is more than i could ever hope for! Thanks so much, its beautiful!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

If your still feeling "under the weather" and bored, u can do one for Sushi  heheheh but u may have to instruct me on how to change everything around lol (sorry, brunette with blonde roots hahahah)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

laynisample said:


> Can you make me an avatar with my three boys?
> 
> Eko
> 
> ...


Starting it now!! 



crowntaillove said:


> Wow! You're really talented!!!


Awww thank you!! 



sareena79 said:


> If your still feeling "under the weather" and bored, u can do one for Sushi  heheheh but u may have to instruct me on how to change everything around lol (sorry, brunette with blonde roots hahahah)


Happily!! Just send some pictures my way!!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon! Those signatures are great!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here you go!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

SpookyTooth said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Those signatures are great!!


Awww thank you!! :-D


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Ahh! I love it so much! Thank you!


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Could you do one for me? Like the name one with the picture? Can you do Himalaya for me! Heres a couple pics i don't care which one you do.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow that looks really awesome!
I dont have any fish, but I'd love a sig pic that is big like Honeycomb's lol. I hope thats okay, if not lmk.  I hate the one I have its so small 
If you could please, I'd love their names on there beside their pictures. I'm just going to post the links to the photos because theyre really big xD
Feel free to crop them as you like :3 Thanks so much!

DeeOhJee: http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/budanddohjee052_zpsb3b6c2e8.jpg

Buddy: http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/gh009_zps9c27883f.jpg

Patrick: http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/ertyuiouytrewq011.jpg

Baby: http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/6182013_zps17d96e6c.jpg


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

mattmanator said:


> View attachment 66198


Would you like a Signature or an Avatar? Any words? 




bananasammy8 said:


> Could you do one for me? Like the name one with the picture? Can you do Himalaya for me! Heres a couple pics i don't care which one you do.


Here's this, if you hate it I understand and I will re do it!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow that looks really awesome!
> I dont have any fish, but I'd love a sig pic that is big like Honeycomb's lol. I hope thats okay, if not lmk.  I hate the one I have its so small
> If you could please, I'd love their names on there beside their pictures. I'm just going to post the links to the photos because theyre really big xD
> Feel free to crop them as you like :3 Thanks so much!


Is this ok?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww that's cute! Thanks!!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you make one of Bae and Masami?

Bae:









Masami:









Signature or quote banner is fine.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Happily!! Just send some pictures my way!!


I have a bunch in an album on my profile will those work or will I need to PM u some?


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love thank you I love it how the words are like melting!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you use Photobucket on these amazing pictures? I'd love for you to make a picture with Lebron "eating" my tilapia cake. ^^ Choose any picture you want from my albums to make that. I'd love to have that for my avatar! (;


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

Can you make a profile picture of Zen? 
Also, I'd love a signature later when I get my other betta!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> I have a bunch in an album on my profile will those work or will I need to PM u some?


Gotcha! Do you want it to say anything? 



LebronTheBetta said:


> Did you use Photobucket on these amazing pictures? I'd love for you to make a picture with Lebron "eating" my tilapia cake. ^^ Choose any picture you want from my albums to make that. I'd love to have that for my avatar! (;


I use Adobe Photoshop. You want a picture of him eating what?



sincerelyanna said:


> Can you make a profile picture of Zen?
> Also, I'd love a signature later when I get my other betta!


No Problem!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My tilapia cake. I made an album for it as well.  I'll search for Photoshop...


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> If your still feeling "under the weather" and bored, u can do one for Sushi  heheheh but u may have to instruct me on how to change everything around lol (sorry, brunette with blonde roots hahahah)


Here's an avatar for you! Would you like a siggy as well?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Gotcha! Do you want it to say anything?


I cant think of anything really, I guess it can just say his name (SUSHI) or actually I found this quote and changed the word "trout" to "betta" lol:
A Betta is a moment of beauty known only to those who seek it. 
so maybe u can work with that...Im kool with whatever


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here's an avatar for you! Would you like a siggy as well?


the Avi is awesome, thank u so much!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Kylie you rock!!!!!! These are terrific!!! I might need a long sig pic of Heart Breaker


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)

can u do mine?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry guys I'm a little backed up!!

Mattmanator would you like an avatar or a siggy?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Sorry guys I'm a little backed up!!


yeah u DID get bombarded didnt u...guess u shouldnt be so good


----------



## mattmanator (Sep 20, 2012)

signature please


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's okay. Don't mind waiting. c:


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

For me, my pictures were on the previous page, a signature would be nice.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

MOONSHADOW!!! I finally decided on a quote for my signature  I was watching the movie "Infamous" and as soon as I heard it I was like, THATS IT! b/c bettas are such tough little fish....

When you're tiny you have to be tough, this world isnt kind to little things---Truman Capote

*EDIT* I actually already added the quote but if u wanna make a signature banner with one of my little goober's pix on it and his name that would be cool...if not i understand, I know u are swamped


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey if you're still doing them, could you make one for me with these bettas? Have it say Leopardfire somewhere. By the way, I love your work!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll get caught up this weekend!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I have a signature pic of Rubin? Thx!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Can you make one of Bae and Masami?
> 
> Bae:
> 
> ...


Here you go! If you don't like it I can do something else!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

mattmanator said:


> View attachment 66264
> 
> can u do mine?


Here you go!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I will do a photo shoot later. Could I have one too?  It's free, too, right? lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I will do a photo shoot later. Could I have one too?  It's free, too, right? lol


Yes and yes lol


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Here you go! If you don't like it I can do something else!


I love it! Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hi again, moon shadow!!! Could you do one of casper? or casper and honeycomb together? They are all in my albums. I just got casper, hes a HMDT


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Leopardfire said:


> Hey if you're still doing them, could you make one for me with these bettas? Have it say Leopardfire somewhere. By the way, I love your work!



Here you go!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I love it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Can I have a signature pic of Rubin? Thx!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Hi again, moon shadow!!! Could you do one of casper? or casper and honeycomb together? They are all in my albums. I just got casper, hes a HMDT


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG I would love one for Aquarius. Just his pictures and his name in blue. (avatar)


































not sure how many you can use but I hope it's enough.

And signature

Text: Younger siblings are a pain in the fin
Aquarius and Phoenix

pictures:
(any of the ones of Aquarius from above)
Phoenix 









or


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


>


Oh my gosh thank you so much!!! *becomes super super super super excited and grinning hugely* :-D


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you do a sig of blitz? I think the one u did for rubin is awesome


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you make one of Perry? I want a new avatar. Perry is in my old one.


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

If you desire, to pass time and amuse me with your amazing pics so far, you may access my albums and choose any pic that you want. i'll post my two best here. what i would love to see is a long signiture thingy. The first one is named Kelso, from "that 70's show". The bottom one is named after the same show and is called "Red". Thank You, have fun with these, and you had better get well soon before i feel compelled to send you medication strong enough to cure a cow of mad cow disease! Haha, get well soon, it is sad to see sickness.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Could you do one of mine? Please! Just any picture you want! I don't care what you do!!  please?!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. I'm so sorry here's Perry. Not really the best quality. I can't use my IPad.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll post better pictures.


----------

